# Csi safe 12.3.1



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (20 أغسطس 2011)

*CSI SAFE 12.3.1*






*CSI SAFE 12.3.1*​ 
Dependable are the ultimate joyride for plan concrete floor and foundation systems. From border layout totally the way through in detail attract production, Dependable desegregates every aspect of the organise contrive march in unmatchable prosperous and nonrational environment. Good provides unmatchable profits in the orchestrate with its unfeignedly alone combination of power, comprehensive capabilities, and ease-of-use. 
Pose ko’d models is immediate and effective with the sophisticate puff tools, or expend 1 of the import options to land inwards data from CAD and spreadsheet, or database programs. Slabs or foundations sack follow of whatever mold, and can admit borders mold with circular and spline slews. 
Post-tensioning may cost included inward both slabs and airs in equilibrise a percentage of the self-weight. Suspended slabs dismiss include prostrate, bipartizan, waver, and rib frame systems. Molds tin give columns, energize, walls, and storms machine-accessible from the shocks above and beneath. Walls displace comprise modeled as either square or wind. 
Felts and foundations fire include nonlinear elate from the colly forms, and a nonlinear loco analysis are available for slabs.
Generating pattern rise stretch – easy arrange by Good with an automated option. Contrive loots tin equal generated past Good or describe inside a entirely arbitrary manner by the user, with sodding manipulate provided for place and sizing the count reinforcement. Finite element design without plunders – likewise available and useful for slabs with complex geometries. 
Comprehensive and customizable covers are usable for wholly analysis and project leaves. Detailed designs, segments, elevations, schedules, and shelves may embody generated, regarded, and published from inside Dependable or exported into CAD packages. 
Dependable plys an vastly able heretofore easy-to-use program for geomorphological designers, plying the exclusively tool necessary for the mold, analysis, project, and detail of concrete slab systems and foundations.
*Download*​https://rapidshare.com/files/2420984879/SAFE_12.3.1.part1.rar:28:
https://rapidshare.com/files/3696533784/SAFE_12.3.1.part2.rar:28:
https://rapidshare.com/files/4137382884/SAFE_12.3.1.part3.rar:28:
https://rapidshare.com/files/1504702528/SAFE_12.3.1.part4.rar:28:
https://rapidshare.com/files/207580024/SAFE_12.3.1.part5.rar:28:


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (20 أغسطس 2011)

https://rapidshare.com/files/2420984879/SAFE_12.3.1.part1.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3696533784/SAFE_12.3.1.part2.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/4137382884/SAFE_12.3.1.part3.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1504702528/SAFE_12.3.1.part4.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/207580024/SAFE_12.3.1.part5.rar


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (20 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?avosxbax3d64o3e
 http://www.mediafire.com/?vczxp4aac2hvcc8#1
http://www.mediafire.com/?gn49jqah98nnqsq
http://www.mediafire.com/?4d3pwacibk2citr
http://www.mediafire.com/?wjzjnmti86uxnq3


----------



## nasseregy2012 (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (20 أغسطس 2011)

:57:


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أغسطس 2011)

myangelm4ever قال:


> :57:


شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي طور التحميل


----------



## محمد عادل على مصر (20 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الواعظ (26 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر علي البرنامج، بس يا ريت تنزل الباسورد بتاع فك الضغط


----------



## حويزي (26 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## hassenshahata (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (30 أغسطس 2011)

وخيرا جزيتم


----------



## karemdz (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر علي البرنامج، بس أين هو الباسورد بتاع فك الضغط يا حبيبي أكمل خيرك و أنت مشكور.


----------



## engnieer_moh (19 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مش فاهم الناس اللى نازلة شكر مش المفروض تنزل البرنامج الاول وبعدين تجربه وبعدين تكتب تعليقاتها 
ايه فايدة البرنامج بدون مابنعرف كلمة السر واصلا ليه كلمة السر ماليها فايدة من الاساس
اخوانى الزملاء برجاء عدم التعليقات على اى موضوع مالم يكون كامل


----------



## karemdz (19 سبتمبر 2011)

نا مش فاهم الناس اللى نازلة شكر مش المفروض تنزل البرنامج الاول وبعدين تجربه وبعدين تكتب تعليقاتها
ايه فايدة البرنامج بدون مابنعرف كلمة السر واصلا ليه كلمة السر ماليها فايدة من الاساس
اخوانى الزملاء برجاء عدم التعليقات على اى موضوع مالم يكون كامل
أين هو الباسورد بتاع فك الضغط يا حبيبي أكمل خيرك و أنت مشكور


----------



## eng-joker (19 سبتمبر 2011)

هذه روابط أخرى لا تحتاج باسوورد مع دعم استكمال التحميل

PART 01

PART 02

PART 03

PART 04​


----------



## saalaam (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يخليك يا بشمهندس إحنا يا دوبك حملنا من الميديافاير.........والرابط الثاني مايفتحش هنا عندنا

فياريت لو تشوف الباسوورد بتاع روابط الميديافاير.......وربنا يكتب أجرك


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2011)

saalaam; قال:


> الله يخليك يا بشمهندس إحنا يا دوبك حملنا من الميديافاير.........والرابط الثاني مايفتحش هنا عندنا
> فياريت لو تشوف الباسوورد بتاع روابط الميديافاير.......وربنا يكتب أجرك


حمل من هذا الرابط بدون باسورد وفى روابط مختلفه برنامج االسيف 12.3.1
والشكر لصاحب الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t249511.html

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## karemdz (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حمل من أحد الرابطين برنامج االسيف 12.3.1
وللأمانة الموضع منقول من أحد المواقع والشكر لصاحب الموضوع 
Password: CivilEA++ 


http://rapidshare.com/files/444489714/Sv1231s.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/444489650/Sv1231s.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/444488485/Sv1231s.part3.rar
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/hm1s4ijgu
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/frqki1e6j
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/xqcyho0cv

الكراك يبقى نفسه كراك النسخة 12.3 أو إستعمال كراك الساب 2000 النسخة 15 لأنه يحتوي على العديد من برامج CSI من بينها SAFE و لمن تعذر عليه الأمر يطلب مني رفعه للمنتدى مع تحياتي بالتوفيق للجميع و شكرا.


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (21 سبتمبر 2011)

هل موجود الكراك؟


----------



## karemdz (21 سبتمبر 2011)

إليكم رابط الكراك يجب نسخه في مجلد التنصيب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/Tmz0Um2_/lsapiw32.html
مع تحياتي بالتوفيق للجميع و شكرا.


----------



## sharawi civil (22 سبتمبر 2011)

eng-joker قال:


> هذه روابط أخرى لا تحتاج باسوورد مع دعم استكمال التحميل
> 
> part 01
> 
> ...


الف شكر وقد تم التحميل وتشغيل البرنامج و يعمل بصورة جيدة .
لاحظت ان مدة الترخيص 120 يوماً فقط هل سوف يتوقف البرنامج بعد تلك المدة ؟


----------



## karemdz (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لا ياحبيبي المدة لا تتغير مع تحياتي بالتوفيق للجميع و شكرا.


----------



## karemdz (23 سبتمبر 2011)

إلى كل الإخوة الذين يستطيعون أن يرفعوا لنا هذا الكتاب أو يدلونا على رابط للتحميل
الدليل التعليمي لبرنامج safe. المؤلف: المهندس عماد درويش
مشكورين مسبقا و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبكاته.


----------



## tanany (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن تكمل جميلك وتنزل الباسورد لفك الضغط وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ibrahim Maryoud (22 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks for sharing such important software,, but am wondering what is the password for the compressed folders (i downloaded it from the mediafire)


----------



## khaled122 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مع الشكر لكن رجاء ايضاح password لفك الضغط هام


----------



## khaled122 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مع الشكر لكن رجاء ايضاح password لفك الضغط


----------



## khaled122 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

اين password لفك الضغط مع الشكر


----------



## Wael Mohamed (28 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks every body and alla the best


----------



## mustapha220 (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس_1 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اشرف بده (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا - رجاء إرسال باس ويرد قك الضغط.


----------



## ahmed7788 (9 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ADEL BAGHDADY (1 يونيو 2012)

يااخوة رجاء برنامج اوتوكاد وساب وسيف بس بالكراك مع ويندوز 7 64 بت ويكون الروابط شغالة انا تعبت من كتر تنزيل البرامج ولا تعمل وياريت يشرح طريقة التثبيت- والله نريد كل من يعمل رابط لبرنامج يتاكد انا عندي اكثر من 5 جيجا برامج لاتعمل -اسال الله ان يبارك فيكم


----------



## faresahmed653 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

انا عايز باسورد فك الضغط بتاع برنامج الsafe


----------



## faresahmed653 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اريد باسورد فك الضغط بتاع برنامج الsafe


----------



## a7md sabry helmy (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه يا هندسة ده......يعني بعد ما الناس تحمل تتطلع مش عارف الباسوورد.....مكنتش تحطه المشاركة دي احسن.....لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## arabhorage (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاُ بس الباسوورد رجاءً


----------



## Hind Aldoory (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااا جزييييييييلا


----------



## bipasa (28 ديسمبر 2012)

what is the password? please ans me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, pls tell me password?


----------

